
Requester: ridiculously powerful, elegant REST client for Sublime Text - kylebebak
https://github.com/kylebebak/Requester
======
BackwardSpy
Nice work. It reminds me of restclient-mode [0] for Emacs, a package that I
use daily.

As a python developer, that this builds on top of python & requests is very
attractive!

[0]
[https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el](https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el)

~~~
kylebebak
Thanks!

I built Requester so that its syntax would be identical to Requests' syntax,
so I wouldn't have to come up with my own syntax for the plugin. Requests'
syntax is _extensively_ documented, and improving on it would be quite a tall
order.

Are there any features you think would be nice that aren't here?

